# What type of water connection/pump do I need?



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what type of connection this is?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Its the 12v/water hose connection tor the submersible pump which drops into the aquaroll or other water container.

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/panel-mounted-water-inlet-p-891.html?cPath=55


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Gillian, its the actual pipe and pump that connects to that flush mounted box. The caravan didnt come with one.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Gillian, its the actual pipe and pump that connects to that flush mounted box. The caravan didnt come with one.


Sorry, Shane I misunderstood.

I was going to suggest you contact Steve at Marcle Leisure but I see on the website that they are currently not taking telephone enquiries.

What about JohnsCross Motorhomes?
A PM pointing to you post might bring a responce.

Or maybe you could post your query and pic on our sister site CaravanFacts.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've posted on CF

I'll wait for a dealer to pick up on the thread... no doubt JCM will be about soon.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

What's this Shane are you now a tugger :lol: :lol: 

Cheers Steve.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Snelly said:


> I've posted on CF
> 
> I'll wait for a dealer to pick up on the thread... no doubt JCM will be about soon.


Hi Snelly,

I have emailed that pic to Darren, if you ring him tomorrow he will sort you out!

There are various pumps, cheapest is £9-99 if you sort the connection plug out.

The pump you just drop into the water container and push the hose onto the connector and it fills your tank up in the van.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes Steve... thought everyone knew! We sold our mh to fund the van purchase as we'eve now moved into mobile installation. So we now have a junky old caravan! I figure im still a motorhomer though cos I can get a double matress in the back of my vito... :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane

Looks like it may be an older type Whale connector to me.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> Looks like it may be an older type Whale connector to me.


Hi Shane,

I have to agree with Ken. We had that type of connection on our old 89 Coachman 420/4, but not on the newer ABI Dawnstar nor the Bailey Senator, and I haven't seen one on a caravan since.

The pump and plug come as one, although you could splice and reconnect whatever it is you are replacing, ie, pump or plug.

HTH,

Jock.


----------

